# Caravan & Camping Club



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

We are just after a few views about the Camping & Caravan Club. 

We are currently members of the Caravan Club which we have found good so far, but like most we sometimes struggle to get a site booked where and when we want as we are quiet often limited to school holidays.

So what we would like to know is the other lot any better for booking pitch's in busy times?

I still can work out how the booking system works with deposits, can any one explain it in basic terms?

Can you book a hard standing?

One last question, do you have to pay for a service pitch to get EHU?

TIA


Richard...


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

We are members of both but have spent more time on CC sites. When we have booked ie Luss there were several options to choose from GWE Grass with electric, HWE hardstanding with electric, or there was a standard pitch. Same applied to Glencoe and St Davids all were classified as service pitches.

Hope this is of help

regards

Karen


----------



## hiker (Jun 22, 2008)

We belong to both - more choice, more 5-van sites where we want them.

Booking: in our experience the CC&C sites are less formally arranged, fewer hardstandings. More likely to have space available. The siteseeker on the website is good for locating their sites, forest ones, & CS's. Booking online is easy, & you get the choice of pitches available - length, hardstanding, EHU, etc on the screen. Yes, EHU is a service pitch, so is extra. Deposit taken at the time. Can't book for only one night, although you can do that sometimes direct with the site.

Another bonus - you get the fairly comprehensive sites book, i.e with an extensive range of commercial ones in, too, arranged by OS map number.


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

Don't know how to access the edit button - we went on HWE - all with electric are classed as serviced pitches.

Karne


----------



## hiker (Jun 22, 2008)

Edit button to the right of the Thank, Report etc buttons- to the right above your posting


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

We are members of both - these days for the CL's and CS sites, BUT more so even for their Holiday Sites - which in the main require no booking, but there again rarely have facilities, except some to get and drop water and wc, but very cheap and cheerful and some in great places

Carol


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

C&CC are probably more readily available at busier times. The only instance I can give is when booking for Sandringham last year the C&CC had space in July whereas the CC didn't. We tend to avoid Club and Commercial sites during holiday times partly because of cost and partly because they tend to be full!

We do use the C&CC's weekend and Holiday Sites at these busy times because there is no need to book and we can have the option of deciding at the last minute. This is one area where the C&CC score heavily over the CC but if you are not into minimum facility camping then that won't be a factor in your decision.

I know it will cost, but you could join both this year.

JohnW


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Thanks for all your replys.

I never gave the holiday sites a though. We dont really need full facility's all the time as we are going for solar panels on our new van so the holiday sites could be a nice saving for us, I would just be worried about getting stuck if it was wet though as we should have a Tag axle van soon.

So the savings might pay for our membership which is what I like.


Richard...


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Well we went at Easter time to go to the Weymouth (Nottington Lane) venue, which we go to every year, as it is convenient, and I was born down there - but we drove in the farm entrance, and stopped - behind another motorhome that had just arrived, and the site warden spoke to him, and he drove off, we didn't move looked at the ground, and just watched him sink to his axles..... the guy came up to us, and said don't worry we got a great tow wagon, but he had just nipped off down to the supermarket - we said thanks but no thanks, this is brand new (it was) we won't be joining you this time, and drove about 200 yards to a CL and stopped instead - brilliant little CL (OK a little further to walk to the bus stop but a flat walk) only 5 van/mhs and so not a lot of in/out traffic and firm ground...we had no problems, but watched them walking out in welly boots or plastic bags over their shoes until they got to the road.....

Why was it so bad...one entrance and caravaners in their 4 x 4's churning up what was a muddy entrance.

So you don't have a problem as there are always 4 x 4's if necessary to tow you - they did our Hymer in Morton in the Marsh...

Carol


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

we are members of both and must admit we prefer cc as you know whatyou are getting.we never have probs booking all you need is a bit of forward thinking what people tend to forget is there is only a set amount of pitches available. ccc we have found to be not as good as cc plus they have less hardstandings and when you have a large mh it does make a difference if you know you will be abble to get off your pitch in the morning after a nights rain


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

We are (now) members of both (Just joined the CC for the CL's) The C&CC fee system is simpler, you pay for a pitch by the number of people on board without an additional "Pitch fee" ( as you would with CC) Also if you are senior citizens, discounts are available for all but the most popular times of the year (e.g. last two weeks of July and whole of August) We have had EHU with and without hard standings at different sites, some such as Treversal are all hard standings, ( but not necessarily level!)

We like the informality of the C&CC sites, you have a pitch and you can park any which way you wish providing you observe the separatiomn requirements. ( Once I was asked by a CC warden to move my trailer caravan because the corner of the van was a few inches off the peg) 

Tco


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

We love CC&C we go on many of the rallies they run all over the country and for nominal fee's . I always worried that a rally meant you all had to rally round and join in all the activities provided, but its not like that at all you take your pick, you can join in or do your own thing , no one holds it against you. 

We also use the holiday sites they run, for instance I wanted to go north for Easter and visit old friends and relatives, found a rally in Fleetwood running for 5 nights with evening entertainment, things for the children to do most days and right in the middle of were I wanted to be. I rang the lady to find out cost and although she couldn't say for sure she thought it would be around £7 a night , for which she apologised but said it was because of the entertainment and Easter egg hunts etc. 

Mandy


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*CCC*

Richard

As a member of the CCC, you can book a Club Site on line - by Club Site I mean one of the larger commercial sites owned and operated by the club, also the franchise sites. An example of a couple near you would be Barnard Castle and Boroughbridge.

When booking on line, you are able to select grass with/without electric or hardstand with electric. Some sites, such as Leek have pitches greater than 30 feet - these too are pre bookable on line. You are however booking only a certain pitch type, not a particular pitch. For example, we have a pitch here at Conkers that a regular visitor likes. It is a hard stand with electric. She usually puts "pitch xxx" in the special requests box. Obviously, if someone else is on it, then it is not possible.

The deposit is £25 minimum or 25% of the booking value.

Children camp for free in low season when accompanied by a paying adult. This weekend for example, if you came here, it would cost £7.25 per adult (you) and £3.20 per night for the EHU, so £10.55 per night. These are member rates.

In high season, there are family deals available which may/may not work out cheaper than booking individuals. These are only available to members.

Some sites show on the net as having a pitch size of "less than 26 feet". In this case I would always suggest booking with the site direct, rather than the net or the call centre. Pitches here are designated as such, yet I have a 34 footer on one such pitch. with overhand over the grass.

I fell out with the Caravan Club as a result of the tag axle. The CC lets roll up and pitch yourself on arrival. I rolled in with the TAG and you have guessed, tiny units on large pitches and my unit without a pitch. I advised the warden that we had a contract, etc etc and amyway, as someone was packing up to leave, I had their pitch. A total shambles for larger units in my opinion. I am told that some sites manage this though, Ferry Meadows is a good example.

Russell


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi again Richard,

As you feel OK with using temporary and Holiday Sites I would suggest you join the C&CC. The club produce a separate magazine listing all the temporary and Holiday sites that are coming up. It covers the whole of the UK and you can attend any you wish without having to join any of the separate sections. 99% of the meets do not require you to pre-book, the main exceptions being Christmas or New Year meets. There is no expectation to join in any activities if you do not want to. Most weekend meets do not have anything planned but some of the holiday meets may have, it depends on the organising District Association or wardens.

The magazine is currently produced quarterly, but I think I read that it will go back to being produced monthly from April onwards. The current one covers January to March plus Easter and also quite a few of the summer Holiday Sites too. I've got my eye on one or two already. 

We tend to pick 'where' to go rather than 'who with' so we tend to be strangers at most meets but that's no different to being on any campsite. Kids tend to do what kids normally do - congregate and play together so I think they enjoy it too.

JohnW


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

JohnW - exactly how we use the Out and About - for Holiday Sites - we are always strangers, we haven't joined a District Group -and chose our HS's generally with a look at how close to bus stops in the area, to allow us to use our bus passes and not have the worry or where to park close to anything. Hence the Brixham one is good and good for walks at Berry Head as well - Weymouth (Nottingham Lane) is good for buses going into Weymouth (it also happens to stop outside of Asda on the way back for shopping - how convenient) and into Dorchester, and even Salisbury if you like bus riding that long....

Wareham (Rugby Club) is great too for buses going to Poole, Bournemouth, Swanage and Lyme Regis...

Lots of choices.

We have used the Darley Dale HS too and found that good.

There is usually something organised on these if you wish to take part, they normally seem to have a coffee morning on a Sunday and things going on a few evenings a week - we rarely attend. 

They quite often have things like a Pie & Chips night, which I assume they must get brought in - and a marquee in which to enjoy it all.

We find them friendly and if you don't wish to join in there is no pushing you..

Carol

They do the cheap over 55's I think it is - they do family prices for their normal club sites too and you can chose whether or not to have a hook-up and hard standing on some of their sites - so you do not need to pay for it if you don't want it...

In fact postman has just brought my club magazine as I was typing this.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

LIke many others we are members of both Clubs, but we prefer the C&CC. The website "Search and seek" I consider to be much easier to use and book sites, the sites less formal and the "site managers" (generally) much less bureaucratic.

Like most on here, only in CC for the CL's.

Oh- and like carol we enjoy taking advantage of the out of high season Concessionary Rates with the C&CC! :wink:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We are members of both and have been CC for nearly 30 years, have recently become very frustrated by difficulties with bookings (as a teacher I am bound to use weekends and school holidays - surprise, surprise!) and non-availability of sites.

Have turned up and found CC sites empty but full according to booking system, no explanation just "we are full and you can't come in".

C&CC takes a booking fee - great we are then committed to that site, no problem it comes off the fee. The sites are not as high quality but they are much more friendly and less regimented. But it is harder to guarantee a hard standing. EHU's are available on "service pitches" but we have had trouble being put in difficult places to get out from if wet.

We have also found MH facilities eg emptying points much less readily available and in some cases not accessable at all if there!

Hence why we are members of both, they are complementary, ie CC has sites where C&CC does not and vice versa but there are gaps in both networks. 

There are bound to be people who favour one or the other, we use both, one of the original reasons for joining the C&CC was the extra cover given to our RAC meembership by being a member of the C&CC - the RAC has a contract with the C&CC which means they will take vans bigger than usual - and out Kontiki 615 is in that category.

Not a definitive answer I am afraid - but good luck, both chains of CL or CS sites are very useful and often to a very high standard - being in both gives a greater range overall.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Penquin said:


> But it is harder to guarantee a hard standing. EHU's are available on "service pitches" but we have had trouble being put in difficult places to get out from if wet.


Agree with the rest of your post but beg to differ on this bit. We're members of both. With C&CC you're in a much better position regards hardstanding, because you can book a hardstanding pitch and (in general) the site managers allocate particular pitches so being a late arrival doesn't mean you'll get the worst pitch. With CC, it's first come first served on pitches, so if like us you work so turn up later, you take what's left. It always amazes me how many tuggers are at the gate at one minue past mid-day. Fine in summer, not fine when in the wetter months when you find poxy caravans on all of the hardstandings and have to risk 3.5 tonnes onto a boggy grass pitch. I won't book CC sites in winter months unless it's >90% hardstanding.

Otherwise, CC tend to be marginally higher quality than C&CC (though not always so; try Delamere or Ravenglass). Much prefer the C&CC approach of taking a booking fee. Main omission on C&CC website is lack of late availability page so you do need to hunt around for last minute breaks.

Oh, don't forget C&CC give you free nights (stamp collection system, bit like down a coffee bar).


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Thanks again for all your comments.

It seems as though we should have more chance of getting a site and a hardstand where and when we want with the CC&C.

Just from a quick check I think in peak season the CC&C will work out more per night for us comparing as near like for like as possible, just have a look at the sites in Windermere

I guess we should give them ago for a year and see what we think.


Richard...


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Just a quick "like-for-like" issue with Windermere. I've not stayed at the C&CC site, but it's always struck me as a bit "Ryanair-esque" to call it Windermere...it's nearer Kendal and certainly wouldn't have a lake view...


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Richard & Gill,

We would drop the CC like a ton of bricks, if it wasn't for the fact that they each have a site very close to family, both in Scotland and in Wales, where we need to pitch the van and stay. Their policy of first come first served, (including non members), stinks. And they won't permit family or friends to pitch together, unless they all arrive together.
Having been C&CC members for less than a year, we find their approach to your needs, is more customer friendly, with a suitable hard standing pitch waiting for you, next to friends you arranged to meet up with.
It's not rocket science, though the CC seem to think it is.

Re the higher pitch fees during peak season with the C&CC, that's a good reason to look at the holiday rally sites in the same area. We don't mind grass in the dry weather, but not in extremely wet weather or in winter, (tag axle too).

HTH,

Jock & Rita.


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Richard,

We are members of ccc and have just paid to join their motorhome section (£5) and now we can attend those meets anytime we like *WITHOUT* booking and nearly always firm ground.

*MCC (Motorcaravanners Club)*
2 years ago we also joined the MCC and before there is a negative reaction might I say that we were sceptics and hated the "rally" image. This is not so. Every weekend (almost) we can attend any meet in the country without booking. Just turn up. I too teach and hate booking. We now go more often as it is so cheap. This weekend we could go to Llanelli, Chipping sodbury etc. There are several groups within driving distance of us and the welcome is great. We tend to do our own thing but have found the members so happy that we really enjoy going. We get good travel insurance from them too and they also do longer meets at bank holidays etc. There are lots with young families and when we were up North we joined in with North Wales, West midlands group at Oswestry. The kids loved all the easter activities. They were hunting eggs everywhere.

Well worth the joining fee honest.

I hate booking so we love the freedom of ccc sites for holidays, wagonners walk (motorhome section of ccc)and MCC choices of where to go and not book
Chris


----------



## AberdeenAngus (Jul 26, 2008)

I get the feeling that there are a large number of CC members who know EXACTLY where they will be on any given day over the next year.

Me, i'm not one of them. So I do not like the current pre-booking system because it isn't convenient for me.

But it does seem to suit a lot of other CC members and they are probably the type that like to be actively involved with running organisations and attending meetings.....get my drift ?

We are not going to change the way the CC runs their booking system without representation.

Do we, for example, know of anyone on the governing body of the CC who also disagrees with the current system ?

Is there a groundswell of opinion within the CC to effect a change ?

If not then I respectfully suggest that we accept the status quo, or vote with our feet.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

chrisgog said:


> MCC (Motorcaravanners Club)


Yep, forgot about that one, but can concur with everything Chris has written. It is certainly worth a look, as most of their winter meets are on hard standings, ie school playground or village hall car park, and usually near a pub, a shop, and a bus route.

Vicdicdoc is looking to join the MCC in favour over the CC.

Jock & Rita.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

chrisgog said:


> We are members of ccc and have just paid to join their motorhome section (£5) and now we can attend those meets anytime we like *WITHOUT* booking and nearly always firm ground.


Just to clarify Chris's post, it is not a requirement to join any of the inner groups of the C&CC in order to attend the meets. You can go to any that is listed in the 'Out and About' just by virtue of being a C&CC member. If you do join for instance the motorhome section I believe you are sent a copy of their magazine which may contain additional information about meets etc.

JohnW


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

We are members of both CC and C&CC but are gradually shifting alliance over to C&CC for a variety of reasons.

First being over 55 we like the age concession discounts (once you have notified C&CC then it automatically is applied) - this can work out at a saving of between £4 to £8 per night. Not all sites offer age concessions and many don't offer age concessions in high season but by checking around you can usually get a concession.

For each night you stay you get a stamp in your book (2 stamps in high season I think) so every 10 stamps gets you one free night at any of the clubs sites. 

We like the option of selecting EHU or not and not having to pay for something you don't need.

While I'm sure people will point out dearer C&CC sites but our experience is that it is pretty much even in cost except with the C&CC you can take advantage of age concessions, no EHU and free nights and all added together tends to make the C&CC cheaper - at least for us.

Another reason for us going "off" the CC is their insurance schemes. We regularly took out Red Penant, Car insurance, Pet insurance, travel insurance but found on each renewal the CC premiums just got higher and higher and we have switched over to other companies. Our Pet insurance just tripled and we have never once made a claim.

We only use the CC for their CL's, except on special occasions where location is over-riding.

Finally I have to agree that the CC sites are of a very high standard but would also comment that the C&CC facilities are no less a high standard. Its just, in my opinion, that the CC is much more regimented with all thier marker posts lined up and their pitches in straight lines. You are told to line up to the centre of the peg, to the left or right of the peg etc. All this makes for order and a sense of organisation whereas the C&CC are more relaxed about things with pitches less defined etc. I must say we like this better than being regimented and we also like the fact that campers with their multi-coloured tents are dispersed in between . All in all a more freindly and relaxing experience.

Just our opinion.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Another advantage of the C&CC that no one has yet mentioned, is that you can call into a Club site whilst on your travels, and for £5.00, you can take a vacant pitch for up to four hours, giving you time to empty all you waste, replenish your fresh water, have a shower, have forty winks and a bite to eat before hitting the road again. If available, you could even do a full wash and dry using the laundry facilities
Call into a CC site, and even as a member, these facilities won't be available unless staying there.

J & R.


----------



## rickndog (Apr 5, 2008)

Up until now I've been a member of both CC and C&CC. I won't be renewing my CC membership this year as I've found I much prefer the facilities and benefits offered by the C&CC not least the age concession and RAC arrangements. In general, I also find their site wardens (both club and CS) much friendlier and helpful.

I've considered joining the MCC and would appreciate any views people have of this club.


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Thanks once again 

Your replys are very helpful and much appreciated. 

Like I said we do like the CC sites and we have used some CL's but it's the booking that causes us problems as we are normal away in school holidays. 

Hopefully if we join the CC&C we will have a much larger choice of sites that aren't fully booked every school holiday. 


last questions (honest) 

when booking and you select hardstanding does that mean you have to pay for the service pitch and have the EHU as well? or can you just book with hardstanding and no EHU? 

If you book for a 28'6" van would that always mean we would get a suitable pitch? 

And finally we have a roof mounted Sat dish and if the pich that was allocated to us was no good due to trees in the way are they willing to be flexible if other pitches are avaiable? just with kids the TV is a must  


Richard...


----------



## rickndog (Apr 5, 2008)

I always book direct with C&CC sites and ask if they could provide a pitch which gives good reception for my Camos dome system. They always try to oblige and I've seldom had problems. Even when they've been busy some wardens have been very helpful about the best angle to pitch up to get reception, if they've not had a better pitch available. It's that type of customer service that causes me to favour C&CC sites over CC ones.


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi Richard,

In answer to your last question the Service Pitch fee, £3.20 this year, is for the hardstanding AND/OR hookup ie you could park up on a grass pitch and have to pay the service fee for the EHU

or 
park on a hardstanding without needing hookup and still have to pay the fee.

Also the site manager or their assistants tend to take you to your allocated pitch but usually if there is plenty of space you can choose.

Concerning the service fee in the February magazine page 41 an article states that they have to charge at present due to OFCOM rules about resale tariffs and metering but then goes on to say:

". . . However the Sites Committee is well aware of members' feelings on the subject and will be discussing the issue again when it meets next month. . .
. . . we're looking hard to find new practical, affordable, legal ways to supply services to members on Club Sites. We really appreciate everyones's feedback so far."

We generally prefer to stay at C&CC sites and their certificated sites network is improving.

Steve


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

homenaway said:


> Concerning the service fee in the February magazine page 41 an article states that they have to charge at present due to OFCOM rules about resale tariffs and metering but then goes on to say:
> 
> Steve


Can't resist being pedantic. That'd be OFGEM - OFCOM regulates telecoms, radio and broadcasting...OFGEM gas and electricity markets.


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Rosbotham said:


> Can't resist being pedantic. That'd be OFGEM - OFCOM regulates telecoms, radio and broadcasting...OFGEM gas and electricity markets.


Yes I realised I had got my OF's confused soon after I posted this 

And it's the Camping and Caravanning Club (topic title wrong, OP's text is ok) :lol: :lol:

Steve


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

I think the present system is O.K. of charging for use of the Hook-Up point with the electricity free of charge - so no meters required!


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

I still find the CC&C pitching prices a bit strange.

You pay for a service pitch and either get EHU and Hard Standing, or both or one of the other. :? 


I still think the CC is a good system if you can get on the sites you want when you want, but that is another story  


Richard...


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

My opinion is that the C&CC are handy for some rallies and that is all.
I find it crazy that you can't book for just 1 night ( I agree in the holiday time).
Friends went to Devizes last weekend and I rang to see if we could just book 1 night but no, not possible.( I looked at the site on Saturdaymorning and found that over half the site was empty. what a waste !! Could have had my money for 1 night )) So I asked until when we could book in on a Friday and I was told that if it was down to them, they would be closed before 5. !! I booked the 3 Magpies, which is next door.
When my friends arrived at 5.30hrs on the Friday, they had to wait for ages for a warden to appear. On Saturdaymorning the gate was closed and so if they had wanted to take the van out, they would have to find a warden to unlock it.
Also the prices for storage is too high. We had to find somewhere else as we did not agree with the £60.00 increase.
I can go on and on about them but I won't  

Kind regards

Maddie


----------

